# Hyatt and ROFR - What have you gotten to pass



## breezez (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello all,

I am think about getting into the Hyatt Timeshares and slowly dumping my Wyndham or at least some of them.   I have stayed at a few of the Hyatt's and the properties seem far nicer and while I have always been asked to attend at TS sales pitch breakfast,  They always drop it after 1 or 2 No's unlike many Wyndham resorts, where you finally have to get pissed off at them.

Any way I see these all the time on various websites for time shares including eBay.   But I was wandering if their is a location on TUG or if a sticky could be created showing the following:

(1) Resort
(2) Unit Size
(3) Points
(4) Season
(5) Deeded Week
(6) Annual, Biannual, or Triennial
(7) Sale amount that passed ROFR

This would be a great help in knowing what I should be offering to get one of these to pass.

One final question.   I live on west coast of Florida, and will primarily use what I get to take the 3 day weekend trips to the Florida resorts.   How long in advance would I normally need to book for them?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## LurkerBee (Jun 24, 2017)

Kal has some data here: http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/ROFR/ROFRResults.pdf


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 24, 2017)

WB generously posted this breakdown of the Hyatt system.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-info-about-hyatt-timeshare-ownership.258196/

Brian just made it a forum sticky!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 25, 2017)

LurkerBee said:


> Kal has some data here: http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/ROFR/ROFRResults.pdf


Kal, would you be okay with letting Brian put your ROFR Results document up as a sticky?


----------



## Kal (Jun 25, 2017)

That would be fine, but I would do it as a link.  The document is a pdf format which is updated on the site.  If there is no auto-link, the document would not be current.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 25, 2017)

Kal said:


> That would be fine, but I would do it as a link.  The document is a pdf format which is updated on the site.  If there is no auto-link, the document would not be current.


Great! Thanks, Kal. Brian, would you be able to post Kal's worksheet as a sticky entitled "ROFR Results"? Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2017)

If I can get the types of units, seasons (fix/float) and views for all the different resorts, I can add Hyatt to the ROFR.net list once we get it setup to also take in Hilton entries.


----------



## breezez (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies especially ROFR.net and the Hyatt ROFR list.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks so much to everyone for your help getting the Hyatt subforum set up with such valuable information. Exciting!


----------

